# Nevão Janeiro 2009



## magnusson73 (10 Jan 2019 às 12:51)

Bom dia, li ontem alguns comentários sobre um nevão que caiu há 10 anos atrás em locais pouco habituais,  fui procurar nos meus ficheiros e deixo algumas fotos que tirei desse nevão aqui na Covilhã. 

























Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------

